# Need help::What is this front mount motor...?



## whizzer kid (Mar 12, 2020)

A buddy owns this and we want to redo it. Curious of the maker of it and history. Has a serial # and that’s it . Carb is a tillotson.
Very small spark plug and a schwinn style expander  brake lever .  
Thanks
 for any help 
Eric


----------



## whizzer kid (Mar 12, 2020)

Pics


----------



## whizzer kid (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks bricycle !!


----------



## Lynchwrench (Mar 15, 2020)

Definitely nothing like a four stroke..


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2020)

Duncan Motor


----------

